
The One Way XML Beats JSON - impostervt
https://medium.com/@john.titus/the-one-way-xml-beats-json-8613b9484463#.idj810skw
======
PaulHoule
There are a lot of ways to add metadata to JSON or otherwise enrich it with
XML-like capabilities. My favorite personally is JSON-LD

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JSON-LD](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JSON-LD)

because it is compatible with RDF and you can use SPARQL queries, rule engines
and similar techniques. There are methods of language tagging that are
idiomatic and also the XSD schema primitives and a namespace mechanism that
has fewer mathematical singularities than XML.

